# APRI



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

is APRI a good registery?i have heard of AKC but have no idea about APRI.just wanted to know whether it is a good one or not.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> is APRI a good registery?i have heard of AKC but have no idea about APRI.just wanted to know whether it is a good one or not.[/B]


APRI is another one of those "alternative" registries that popped up when the AKC toughened its requirements and started requiring dna testing. It's used a lot by puppy mills and backyard breeders.

The registry used tells you a great deal about a breeder. In the U.S., puppies should be registered with AKC (American Kennel Club), UKC (United Kennel Club), the ARBA(American Rare Breed Association) or the foreign registries - the CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) or FCI (Federation Cynologique Internationally). These registries do not guarantee a good breeder or a well-bred dog, but unlike many other registries, they represent stricter standards. Many registries were started after the AKC instituted the Frequently Used Sires (FUS) requirement which requires DNA certification of a male dog used to sire more than 7 litters in his lifetime. Some litters have been turned down by the AKC because of violation of this requirement and many other breeders are boycotting AKC as they cannot, or will not, meet AKC's more stringent requirements for breeders. 

Some examples of alternative registries that should set off alarms that you are not dealing with a responsible breeder include: 

ACA (American Canine Association) 
APR (American Purebred Registry) 
APRI (America's Pet Registry Inc.) 
ARU (Animal Registry Unlimited) 
CKC (Continental Kennel Club) 
FIC (Federation of International Canines) 
USKC (United States Kennel Club) 
WKC (World Kennel Club) 
WWKC (World Wide Kennel Club) 

Please note that some of the registries have similar or the same initials as the older and well established registries. This can cause confusion for consumers. Don't be fooled. 

http://www.theyreallkeepers.com/isitpuppymill.html%20

If a puppy at a pet store or on the internet or in the newspaper comes with any papers other than or in addition to AKC papers, the chances are almost 100% that the puppy was born in a puppy mill. UKC, CKC, ACA, UABR, UKCI, APR, APRI: A lot of registries have sprung up around the puppy mills. “Breeders” know that the buying public is impressed and given a sense of security by a puppy that comes with papers.

http://www.sipraw.com/commercialbreeder.html


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks a lot marj for the wonderful information that you have shared.







must be really careful before selecting a puppy.god i wasnt even aware of such intimate details.this forum seem to help a lot in many ways.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you feel comfortable sharing where you live, your price range, if you'd be willing to have a puppy shipped, etc., there are a lot of people here who can recommend reputable breeders.

Unfortunately, it is buyer beware when buying a Maltese puppy.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

hi marj...i live in st.louis,mo and i would like to pick up the puppy in person...dont mind about 5 hours or so drive and no price range as such but definitely not too pricey.i have been on the look out of a good breeder by following the advise given by you guys in the forum by looking into the ama list and also other breeders.its just that im not too very well versed in the subject and naive and take for granted whatever the breeder says to be the truth.still in the learning process. got to horne up my skills


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You're in a tough state to be looking. Did you know Missouri tops the nation for its number of puppy mills? Talk about buyer beware!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

APRI is used by some of the Amish breeders also, You could go on info dog and see if anybreeders are within you 5 hour limit. Tina Chermak is in KS and is a SM member she could probably better direct you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Krish's Mom,

I guess you asked a good question and got a good answer







. I won't say anymore about all those phoney registeries.









Learning is fun, and you are on your way. I hope you find who you are looking for very soon.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

marj...yes i did read somewhere in this forum that mo tops the list in puppymill state.hence the careful investigation.







cathy i shall try msging tina.thanks for that.frosty's mom like you said im still in the learning process and hope i will find my second maltese puppy soon.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a pup from Tina, and I have nothing but great things to say about her and my pup I got from her. I first met Tina on Spoiled Maltese, and we began a phone friendship. Now, we are "related", as one of her champion females came here for breeding. That girl was just about the sweetest baby ever. It was a pleasure to have her here, and I was sad when she went home. Tina, her husband, and I met 1/2 way to make the exchange, which was just south of St. Louis, so I know you are within a five hour driving distance of her. The pup I got from her is healthy, beautiful, and full of vim and vigor. I just had my ankle chewed on by him a few minutes ago.

So, my recommendation for Tina and ItsMagicMaltese is a Five Star Rating. Not only does she love and care for her dogs in her home, but she knows a lot about the breed and strives to have quality dogs.

Right now, Tina is helping care for her elderly father who has terminal cancer. She and her dogs left by motorhome to go to Texas about two weeks ago. So, if you don't get a reply from her immediately, this is why.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks for the information that you have shared Faye.







i had msged tina and im still waiting for her reply.guess it will take sometime for her to get back considering her situation.hope everything goes well for her.


----------

